# fatty ingredients



## austin buckeye (May 6, 2016)

Is there already a thread on different ingredients in fattys?  If not, what do you stuff in your fattys?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2016)

The ingredient list is endless.

Whatever your imagination can come up with.

Here's one I did a while ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243516/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview

Al


----------



## crazymoon (May 8, 2016)

AB, scroll down the fatty posts at some of the great concoctions folks have come up with!


----------

